# Bike light on Full face helmet ?



## jesterz99 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey

Was wondering if a bike light can be put on a full face helmet ? Have a Cyglolite with helmet mount . Just ordered the full face helmet so just hoping i wont have to glue it.

any advice would be great


----------



## Baja Designs (Aug 3, 2010)

jesterz99 said:


> Hey
> 
> Was wondering if a bike light can be put on a full face helmet ? Have a Cyglolite with helmet mount . Just ordered the full face helmet so just hoping i wont have to glue it.
> 
> any advice would be great


Yes, we are experts at putting lights on MX or downhill helmets. We've done it for numerous night downhill races (yes, there are such things), the Night Time Endurocross race in Vegas, and of course on motorcycles in the Baja1000.

We have developed a mount called the "Low Profile Helmet Mount" that goes sideways on the jaw portion of a full face helmet or on a regular mountain bike helmet. The jaw position allows for easy adjustment, centers the weight nice and low, keeps it from getting ripped off by trees, and helps if there are riders kicking up dust in front of you.

The way the mount works is it's velcro'd(sp?) onto the side, so there isn't anything that you are doing permanently to your helmet. The mount is also designed to pop out the back if it takes a serious impact rather than break or hurt your neck.

The Low Profile Mount is designed to work with any of our Strykr series systems. The picture on our website shows a Double Stryk mounted up but all of our other systems will work well with it. This mount comes stock with the Strykr SL and is sold separately with the other lights. Currently our systems are 20% off, here's the link: Strykr, Bike Helmet Mount Kit, Low Profile the part number for that mount is: 63-0044 and retails for $26.95 - they and our systems are all in stock.

Our website: Baja Designs - The leader in Off Road LED Lights, HID Lights and LED Light Bars

If you have any questions or anything feel free to email me at [email protected], I also have other pictures of the mount on a moto/DH helmet I can send you.

Shannon


----------



## Danimal1 (Oct 12, 2005)

The Exposure Diablo works great on the Giro Remedy.


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

Danimal1 said:


> The Exposure Diablo works great on the Giro Remedy.


Hi,

I was just trying to find a lamp for my giro remedy ff helmet.
I really liked how diablo performs.
However I wasn't convinved how it will fit until I saw this comment.
Did you really get a proper fit with remedy and diablo?

Thanks


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

I am able to mount my Lupine lights on my Giro using Lupine's supplied helmet mount.


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

Danimal1 said:


> The Exposure Diablo works great on the Giro Remedy.


My Diablo arrived, I mounted it to the helmet..Not tried on the trails yet, however I founded it's pointing too close in front of me.

@Danimal1,
How did you you mount your Diablo to Remedy? Top or side?


----------

